

Kerry vows to put the screws to Venezuela over Snowden. - codyb
http://rt.com/news/kerry-threatens-venezuela-snowden-308/

======
codyb
He threatens to ground any Venezuelan aircraft which proceeds over NATO or US
airspace if there is any (he says "the slightest") suspicion Snowden is on
board.

I guess the Bolivia fiasco was not enough. This is getting pretty ludicrous.

